# OK new approach. Where do you shop that saves money and is socially consciencious?



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

I want to know how ppl can stay within a small/tight budget and shop in a way that doesn't harm anyone anywhere from production to the cashier you hand your money to.

Example. I use fair trade coffee. I buy Green Mountain Coffee Roasters from my local healthffod store. It is certified fair trade, so I know the farmers who grew it recieved a living wage and were paid a fair price. They are not indentured servants or slave labor...... and chemicals are not used to grow the beans and the beans are grown under shade so that endangered bird environment has not been destroyed. So...... if I buy it at Walmart it is cheaper but then I put money in the pockets of greedy corporatation that doesn't care about people, environment, how sweat shop laborers are treated. If I buy from Publix (grocery store chain) again I put money into a chain known to discriminate against women and blacks. If I buy it at healthfood store, I pay more. I have to be more careful to grind the beans finer so I use less and it lasts longer. But, I am then supporting a community business and a family, and an employer that cares about the employees.

The trade off is I use less and am more careful and can sleep at night that my beans weren't grown by some south american family trapped into serventude by a company that has falsely inflated food and lodging prices and paid below living standard wages so that the family is trapped in a debt situation and slaves by all definations of the word to the company.

Can others give examples of what they do and tell us about good companies that they buy from?


----------



## isosmom (Apr 23, 2004)

:


----------



## FoxintheSnow (May 11, 2004)

I shop at my local health food co-op. Most of the people who work there are volunteers who get a large discount on their groceries for shopping. The way I save money is by buying most of my groceries from the bulk foods section of the store. The one thing I dont like about my co-op is that they sell dead animals. I keep writing them letters asking them to stop.


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

www.Codepinkalert.org









Zhena's gypsy tea. shop online (no gas to burn in your van or suv). good tea. fair trade. and some proceeds from profits go to code pink org. she is a (obviously) women owned business (which we should support when we can) and i think she got some environmental awards last yr. www.gypsytea.com


----------



## dreadmama (Jan 8, 2004)

I do a few different things. I buy my fruits and veggies at my local Farmers' Market, and usually go at the end of the market because my daughter naps during the market time. This means that we get there right before they close... and since they know me by now, I get good deals!

Also, I shop at different stores for the best deals. For example, we can only eat rice cheese, and I really like a brand that only 1 health food store carries (and it is expensive). So if I drive out there, I only buy a few items there that are good deals. I have a couple of other health food stores where I buy different things, because each store has cheaper prices of different things (does that make sense?). And yes, buying bulks is way cheaper!

Does anyone know if Trader Joe's has a bad reputation for anything? I have to admit that it is a chain store that I frequent because they have great prices and I thought were pretty progressive minded in their practices. Is there any dirt on them?

Thanks,

Karen


----------



## bubbles (Jul 26, 2002)

I also shop at my local organic foods co-op. They do a good job of researching the products and posting information. I find that by buying in bulk and also by taking advantage of co-op special buys each month I can save money. I rely upon their literature to help me to make decisions about which companies to support. They give coupon books also that are put out by the co-op association. I plan meals around those things to help save money. It really is difficult isn't it? W/out the co-op I could not afford to eat the way that I do and support the people and organizations I wish to support. I also used to really use the farmer's market. I got to know the farmers and our local store even organized farm tours. That was the ultimate in knowing who I was supporting and having a great understanding of what I was buying.


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

I shop at Trader Joes a lot. I have heard that they treat their employees well and offer them a living wage. I think thier prices on organics are very reasonable. I also go to Farmers Markets when I can and I am vowing to try to go more. I would really like to stay away from places like Walmart and other big corporations as much as possible but find it unavoidable for things like meat (grocery store) and paper products (Walmart) and clothes (Target). If anyone knows of more socially responsible places for that I'm all ears. I have friends in other states who do the co op thing and freeze stuff like meat, but we have no room for a second freezer (and I would worry about the extra energy it takes), I have not had success finding a co op (again, if anyone knows of one in Lake Forest, CA or surrounding area I'd love to know







).


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

We choose to support our local grocery store, though we get a few things elsewhere occasionally.

We don't gratuitously shop for one thing. I like my thift store jeans and the skirts I make from some. DD likes the stuff we've found secondhand too, and the hand-me-downs from one of the cousins. There are a lot of things that we just don't have that most other people treat as necessities: coffee and tea for 2 such...

I make my own momma cloth, use a Mooncup, only use disposable products if I must be out for longer than either will be effective (no I will not wash out the Mooncup in a public restroom, not going to happen.) It's a rarity that we have to buy those since I can usually be home on the "problem" days...

We only get new or "new" clothes when necessary, not when the styles change.

I'm hoping I can get into a farmers' market habit or into a food co-op type organization. Still researching those, and I don't think burning extra gas to go a long way to a farmer's market is ultimately helping anyone but the oil companies....

I use cloth grocery bags.









Oh yeah, almost forgot, for the fancier type yarns I might weave with, I shop at a local yarn shop. She buys end lots, so the fancy stuff is more affordable from her. But I notice that the shop doesn't support her. She must work a day job...


----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

We try to not buy things we don't really need which helps of course. (major hard for me as I LOVE shopping) but I love the farmer's markets and the co-op's. I do often shop at Fred Meyer but I just stay in the "natural/bulk/organic" section. I figure I want them to keep putting those products in their stores so I'd better buy some?? lol I don't know. My brother is a few years older than my almost 6 year old so we get hand me downs and I rarely have to buy clothing. I do shop at value village a lot because they seem to put out only the useable clothing and keep the store neater than our Goodwill. I would much rather put money into the hands of our community rather than some big corporation. Even if that means that I spend a little extra time making things from scratch (which is kind of fun anyway!) and growing some veggies (although whenever my dh sees me with a new plant he always yells "Dead plant walking!!! Dead plant walking!!!" lol I try) and I know that I really don't NEED a "toilet cleaning system" or "Homestyle bakes: todays homemade" because that's not the sort of lifestyle I want to promote anyway. All right. I am RAMBLING away.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

Even though we do shop at Walmart, we do what we can within our budget to shop responsibly.

We buy meat from a local farm- it is grass fed, responsibly raised beef- not factory farmed. Better for us, and we're supporting local farming families. It's also cheaper- we paid 2.69/lb for half a steer. And it tastes SO much better.

We buy most of our fruit and veggies from the seasonal produce stand; low prices and supporting a local family.

We try and buy from the swap meet and thrift stores when possible, but the pickings are usually slim.

We only use the family owned video store- it's cheaper and has great customer service. Not as big a selection as the chain video store, but it's worth the trade off.

Kristi


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

I guess ppl didn't get that this thread was a more positive version of the other more judgemental and negative sounding thread about why I want to know why ppl here at MDC still shop at Walmart, Kmart, Target, etc..... known for mistreatment of ppl and our environment. I should have asked a mod to delete it before it got rolling. Now it is interesting. So, ..... that said. I love everyone. I am not judgeing. I want to know why we aren't as a society, stepping up to the plate, so to speak, to give others the liberty we have.

Please keep giving me ideas about how to shop more responsively. It sounds like most do not know alternatives.

Thanks, Michelle


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

http://www.responsibleshopper.org

I go here, and I check out the GOOD and the BAD things that the stores I shop at are doing. No huge conglomerate is going to be perfect. Then I decide if I the good things they are doing outweigh the bad, and decide if I can support that. Then I stop worrying about it, and just shop knowing I did my best.


----------



## gardenmom (Apr 9, 2003)

I shop at Trader Joes (I know this is not available to everyone)--although they're a chain, they offer a lot of organic choices at reasonable prices, clearly label their products and support cruelty free and GMO free products. They also stop handling a product when they hear that it has a negative aspect, it seems.

I shop at my local stores when possible. This includes some smaller chain grocery stores--but there are a few chain stores that are clearly run by local families (franchised, I guess) and seem to have little turn over rate with their employees, and are usually talking with and having a good time with the management--this tells me they're good employers, at least to some degree.

I shop at large chain stores (king kulllen), once every 2-3 weeks, but usually to purchase things like organic cleaning supplies, and some other products that I just can't get elsewhere. I also feel that if we don't support those products when they are available, they will stop carrying them.

I shop at my local natural foods store, and support farmstands and farmer's markets when I can--there's not a lot here, though. I purchase items from MDC mamas, and other small and large companies on the internet. Since our household gets some of its income from the web, I like to support others who do the same.

We are not angels, though, and I keep trying to make our purchases more responsible. I look forward to checking out the links posted above...


----------



## fourgrtkidos (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Persephone*
http://www.responsibleshopper.org

I go here, and I check out the GOOD and the BAD things that the stores I shop at are doing. No huge conglomerate is going to be perfect. Then I decide if I the good things they are doing outweigh the bad, and decide if I can support that. Then I stop worrying about it, and just shop knowing I did my best.

YES! Once I do all I can I need to stop feeling the internal pressure and know I made a responsible decision and did my best.
Thanks again, Persephone.







Michelle


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

We're very fortunate to have a few great CSAs around here, so I do both a summer and a winter CSA. They're both organic (though not certified) and biodynamic and, when compared to buying organic produce at Whole Foods, are much less expensive. The CSA also provides grains and bread on occasion (moreso during the winter). I also get my meat and eggs (and sometimes other goods) from one of two small, organic, free-range farmers.

I also buy fair trade coffee - usually from Whole Food, sometimes from on-line sources.


----------



## Cajunmomma (Nov 21, 2001)

Wow! I am just starting to try to align all the different things that I need to watch for in shopping. One of our problems here where I live is that we really only have one local store that sells organic produce. I'm trying to teach myself to juggle all of the varied interests, and it's a struggle, especially when you add into the equation a dh who doesn't get why I would want to spend any more money to buy a product that I can get cheaper at WalMart. But I think we'll work it out. And it's such a help to see that so many of us are strugglinh with the same issues.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

For me, the biggest thing is knowing money talks. If I put my money into things I don't support then essentially I am supporting that too. So, like someone else said, I'll spend more money on the organic stuff, because then the stores will know that thing is in demand, and get more of it. And I will spend more money on WAHM businesses, because I support that. So even though I'm not getting a "deal", I know that my money was spent in the best way possible. I know that a lot of women want to get the best deal on stuff, but I really think that money well spent is a good deal. I'm willing to pay more for that, because money talks loud and clear. So I guess I'm an activist with my money.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

One thing I do is try to decide what is most impt to me at the time and add that expense in. Once our budget has adjusted to that we can move to the next.

For us, we don't buy much organic produce. As it is, my family goes through about 20 lbs of produce weekly. BUT, we have switched to all organic meat & dairy products (we actually go to a local dairy for the milk). Maybe next we will work on produce, but maybe we will decide something else is more important.


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

We get our veggies June- Oct. 31 from a local CSA- all organic and harvested the day we get the bag.

We also either take part in the Winter CSA- it is MUCH cheaper than retail and still organic or else buy from a local farmer who runs a produce delivery (he buys a lot of the stuff locally when possible).

It's expensive, but we shop the local coop and our neighborhood independent food store, make a trip to Whole Foods about once a month.

We don't each much meat and rarely eggs.


----------



## mountain (Dec 12, 2001)

I justify the expense of organic by NOT buying cheetos, doritos, awful snack foods like twinkies & yodels...& I don't eat any meat.

All these missed expenses alone let me support an industry that is releasing less poisons into rivers...into my babies' bodies.

To not buy organic seems WAY more expensive from any angle--ingesting unhealthy produce is ruining your kids chances for themselves & their earth.


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Persephone*
http://www.responsibleshopper.org

I go here, and I check out the GOOD and the BAD things that the stores I shop at are doing. No huge conglomerate is going to be perfect. Then I decide if I the good things they are doing outweigh the bad, and decide if I can support that. Then I stop worrying about it, and just shop knowing I did my best.


Just a friendly heads up about this website. I already found a glaringly huge mistake or over site... I wonder how well researched this site is.

The site gave a glowing review to the Body Shop, which, it has been discovered over the past few years, is just as bad if not worse than a lot of cosmetic companies, including using toxic and contaminated ingredients, violating fair trade agreements and huge amount of environmental offenses at their plants as well as having dozens of lawsuits against them for screwing their franchise owners.

Just an FYI to throw into the mix.....


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Shonahsmom I don't want to hear that!!!!


----------



## Shonahsmom (Mar 23, 2004)

I know Tiredx2!

Someone ruined my freaking month when they informed me that Chipotle is owned by McDonalds. I about wept!


----------



## owensmom (Feb 23, 2002)

The Body Shop isn't good? Ah crap.

I have heard some people not like Trader Joe's because they said they force their suppliers into selling to them for a lower price because they offer them cash. Don't know if that is true. TJ's is so huge and popular, they probably still make decent money from them, or they wouldn't sell to them. I know full timers there work lots of hours, but they get paid well, full or part time. The thing I don't like about them is they way their produce is packaged - all in plastic!! So wasteful.


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

Hmmm, I'm not sure how TJ's could "force" suppliers into selling them something at a lower price. I'd have to see more info on that.


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Very interesting, this thread. This might not translate well due to different shops, culture, etc. but here goes.

I do some shopping at Woolies (Woolworths- Aus equivalent of Walmart). We don't have a co-op, or an org food store, etc. anywhere near us (like within a 4 hour drive, at least, maybe days away...). So we get cereals, junk food (







: OMG- I've outed myself....







), butter, cheese, curry pastes, tinned tomatoes, organic bread, etc. from Woolies. It's pretty much the only place I know of that stocks organic Australian made products. And it's walking distance from my house. Meat comes from a local butcher. Fruit & veggies come from the farmers market, you can find organic in season & usually stuff is pretty local. Milk comes from the organic dairy up north (but we buy it at a little deli). Other goodies like fresh pasta, organic yogurt, etc. come from the little family owned deli. We do drive to get there- DH or myself could cycle there, but we usually take the kids & combine trips.

Shoes? Well, when we wear them, I don't pay too much attention where they come from, TBH. We are fortunate that we can buy whatever need without worry. I lived poor for many years, believe me, I know what a luxury this is! Kids clothes? My mother usually sends their clothes, so I'm pretty sure that means they come from Wal-mart, or the Gap if my sis is buying. MIL sends clothes too, these I think mostly come from dept. stores. We trade clothes with friends, too. I give nice clothes to charity, but I do give friends first pick of my stuff. Toys almost always come from my parents. I have been trying to tell mom for ages about the irony of buying products made in China, shipped to the US, then purchased & shipped back across the big pond to Australia.







It is a losing battle, fraught with emotional manipulation. **sigh** ('But how will the kids know we love them if we can't buy things for them? You'll probably never come back to visit us, etc. etc......) **sigh**

Beer & wine come from the local bottle shop, take-away comes from locally owned restaurants, the bike shop I frequent is locally owned, the petrol station is pure evil empire.... (but nice people work there)

We try, but I think our family's buying habits could be improved heaps. The good thing is we've managed to remain a one car family thanks to bike power.

I have a few places that I, rationally or irrationally, will not buy from. McDonald's, Pizza Hut, Blockbuster Videos are some of them. Generally I try to only buy from Australian owned companies. Yet I do buy kids jammies at Target.... hmmmm....... Don't know if this is an American thing too, but does anybody there call it 'Tar-jeh', as in Target with a fake French accent? Common here where I live to hear it pronounced that way. It's a piss-take, of course.









Oh, & I also use Greenpeace's Good Food Guide to try & avoid GMOs......

Possibly, the best thing we do is we have our own chooks (chickens) & they lay more yummy eggs than we can eat. I love have my own chooks, even in a city on less than a quarter acre.

Whew! that's enough! I think I spend too much time shopping.....


----------



## girlndocs (Mar 12, 2004)

nak

i think it's important to point out that this isn't something you crash into doing all at once. it's been a 4-year process for dh & i to go from loaded carts at target & albertsons to our current life, in which we buy almost nothing new -- heck, compared to most americans, almost nothing at all :LOL ditto for using more whole foods & cooking from scratch.

these are changes that have to be learned, one small skill at a time. then the point comes when you say, ok, i am ready to completely let go of _____, and never step into a walmart or bite into a hot pocket (nestle!) or whatever again. and at that point it's not a huge trauma.

i think flexibility & a willingness to experiment are important. what helps me is to take a second & gain some perspective. what portion of the world's population has never even *seen* this item i think i need so much? for how long have previous generations done without it & what did they do instead? how much of a change in each day's routine, really, would an alternative take?

every change does not need to be a lifetime commitment. try it for a week. try it till the package runs out. try it one meal or one shower or one bathroom trip.

i used to (ripped off this idea from someone else really) keep a journal of "things we did *not* buy this week". on paper or in my head. it made me feel like i was truly accomplishing a change in my thinking, and i was. the day that list got to be longer than the one of things we *did* buy, i knew i didn't need the journal anymore.

one thing at a time. one positive change a week. one small change, one item you buy used or organic or woman-owned or don't buy at all, is one small thing better.







thank you, my neighbors, for trying to make those changes.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

I completely agree. I am NOT the picture of conscious consumption. I don't ever go to WalMart, but I still shop at Kroger for my groceries. And I know they're not perfect. I use the farmer's market, but not nearly enough. And I have a long way to go. I hear you can compost in an apt, but I'm not ready to do that yet. I make all our bread products from scratch, however. And it's slowly happening. I look forward to making these changes all the time. And as long as I'm moving in the right direction, then I'm happy. I don't beat myself up for the stuff I don't do. I just work on the stuff I can do. And once I master that one thing, I'll move to the next thing.


----------



## AmyB (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fourgrtkidos*
I want to know how ppl can stay within a small/tight budget and shop in a way that doesn't harm anyone anywhere from production to the cashier you hand your money to.

One thing I do is try to think about who benefits from the product I'm buying. If it isn't someone besides a large corporation I try not to buy it.

The way around that I need certain products is that In my town most chain groceries have some kind of community partner card that donates some % to a local school or church. Some stores have special shopping days to benefit a specific organization. If I need to buy corporate products I try to at least make the store donate some money locally.

One way to keep the food budget in line is to buy as little processed food as possible. You can eat very well for cheap by doing a little more food preparation at home.

I try to buy X-mas and B-day gifts at fund raisers and I usually tell the recipient who benefited from the gift.

I try to think of every dollar I spend as a vote for more of whatever I just bought. I find that when I shop consciously for local products or products that contribute to a cause I buy less stuff in the first place and that helps me stay on a budget too. There is a shift in values so that the product I take home comes bundled with whatever it took to make the product. If I wouldn't send money to an organization called "Sweatshop Owners for Cheaper Clothes" why would I be willing to finance them with my purchases?

--AmyB


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

popcorn...wanna come back and read the whole thread.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

T

Quote:

Don't know if this is an American thing too, but does anybody there call it 'Tar-jeh', as in Target with a fake French accent?










AmyB---

Quote:

I try to buy X-mas and B-day gifts at fund raisers and I usually tell the recipient who benefited from the gift.
What a GREAT idea! Stocking that away for future reference.


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

So, I said I would come back here so...

I guess we've made a shift towards shopping at locally owned shops. My biggest focus right now is that I want to support a local economy where I live. I really dislike the world looking the same everywhere you turn. I've avoided chains like Walmart and the Gap and am now focusing on things like Ikea and H&M (Target, etc.) - they're just SO tempting!

I've also been focusing on locally grown foods and have done some research on local vs. organic, which is actually very fascinating to me. What I've read implied that the trend towards organic could actually be harming our sustainable agriculture. Then, I totally respect the few people who I know who eat only seasonal, local foods - they rock! I'm SO not there yet. My food miles are probably atrocious because I love imported foods and veggies. I know I've got a long way to go with the food miles.

I also struggle with being a touch consumeristic. I'm constantly in this battle because I can be frugal but that sometimes causes me to buy more because I skimp on what I really wanted and/or don't value something that I compromised on. I sometimes thing I should hold out for some the quality that I want because I hope it will satisfy me







Who knows!

I do buy second hand - preferably. I love making use of things that have been pre-owned and have been this way all my life. I don't feel nearly as bad about being excessive in a second hand shop but I don't like having things pile up that I don't love. I guess this is more about being a consumer in general rather than doing no harm to others.

I also try to be really aware of my consumer tendencies I think a big part of being a responsible consumer is being resistant to advertising manipulation! This is a huge issue for me and it's everywhere - the health foods and natural beauty supplies even. Bugs me!

We heavily reduce driving, which is a natural way to encourage buying locally and it doesn't support the oil business as much. Our contradiction is that we fly quite a bit, which is far worse than driving - so...

Environmentally, we buy organic when it's local, walk to the store, use cloth or reuse bags, are conscious of packaging, recycle, compost(municipal).

I do have a thought, which is that for conscious people, there is always going to be more that you can do! This is why I don't look down on people who do less than me - so long as they're workin' on it, yk?

I can tell you that I really admire some things that have been said here that are really not even going to be my thing - ever. I think we all have our strengths (and weaknesses). For instance, I won't be a person who cooks 2 meals/day from scratch but I'll eat in a restaurant gladly (and guilt free because I hear it can be better environmentally than eating at home). My house is much too large and is a consuming mass of space. I garden and grow some of our own produce but I'm not %100 organic because I've bought some conventional transplants.

I guess I'm just saying that I still feel like I have just as long to go as I did a few years ago - but then I'm comparing myself to being totally self sufficient like my parents were (close to) when I was young. Sigh...


----------



## Gendenwitha (Apr 2, 2002)

I shop the farmer's market, local food co-op bulk section, TOP Foods because they're local and union, Costco because they're cheap and at least local (WA state) and the alternative to Walmart's less-publicized sibling store Sam's Club, and because I read an article in the paper (in the business section!) comparing how well Costco treated their employees and how Walmart could learn from them because it helps their bottom line to not treat employees like crap.

Goodwill for clothing.

Anything else I shop mainly at ma & pa stores, including driving across town to the only independent hardware store in town, and going to another county once a year to buy fabric for costumes at the only non-chain-store fabric store. I also love the local everything store they've got there (Yelm, WA-- Sunbird) and where I try to get my misc stuff if I'm ever in the area.

What's hard for me is to go to ma & pa places to eat when I have to deal with food allergies--I mean I KNOW exactly what we can have to eat if I go into a Subway.

I had to go with Fred Meyer for my kid's bike though. It's just too expensive at the independent shops.


----------



## girlzmommy00 (May 15, 2003)

Quote:

I do some shopping at Woolies (Woolworths
OT but we used to have Woolworths' here in New Jersey. I loved going there since they had a little diner inside.

I try my best to be a socially conscious shopper. I'm a single mom to 3 children and money is really tight. I recently found a co-op with excellent prices, so I'm really excited about that. Due to our allergies, there are some products that I have to hit the health food store for like rice milk (has to be WestSoy since Rice Dream is contaminated with soy products), and bath products (California Baby's sensitive line. We don't have Trader Joe's here or Whole Foods and I'm happy to support the locally owned health food stores. I at least try to hit the locally owned stores. I like to support local business.

I recycle a lot as well. I try to reuse as much as I can. I hate to throw good things out since I can't afford to throw money away.

I check the local papers weekly and hit the grocery store or stores with the best prices on what I need. We don't have Walmart here in NJ and I've never been to one. As for clothing, I have 3 girls, so we have hand-me-downs galore. I shop sales, ebay, or outlets. I used to work at the Gap, so I know what days the sales are and all the secrets. We don't have many thrift stores here either, so that's out.









The thing that gets me is shoes. My youngest has extra wide feet, my middle dd has wide feet and my oldest has narrow feet. Stride Rite is the only shoe store that I've found that carries extra wide shoes. I haven't found wides or narrows anywhere else either. I'd rather not buy the leather but I feel they have me over a barrel. We have an outlet here so at least I can get lower prices. If anyone knows of anywhere else that sells extra wides, wides and/or narrows, I'd love to know more!!

OT again, we don't live in the back woods and are fairly close to NYC. I just realized all the stores I listed off that we don't have here. You'd think I was out in the sticks. LOL


----------



## aussiemum (Dec 20, 2001)

Oh Gendenwitha, you lucky woman!! I see your location & know of the food co-op you shop in........ used to shop there all the time- Westside was best, more funky, but the Eastside had a better selection, etc. etc. I







ed that place I can't tell you how many times I've wished for something like that here......... a little organic shop tried to get off the ground, but only lasted a few months







. However, things are looking up & I've just found out about a new-ish co-op that buys in & delivers to your house once a week. Some friends are trying it at moment, so I hope it's a good one!!!


----------



## MamaSoleil (Apr 24, 2002)

I order my non-perishables from a co-op, once a month, and usually buy from the sale flyer, not the regularly priced one.
All my produce is locally grown organic food, though I have a hard time finding organic kale and a few other greens, I think it's due the the climate here? All our meat are from a local farm, where the animals are fed organic food, and treated in the most humane way (besides being brought up to be food). Dh and I are seriously leaning towards cutting out meat. But this is a slow process, mostly for dh, I can't cut it out too quickly, he's had 40 yrs of loving meat.
All the kids clothes are bought second hand, off ebay or at goodwill.
Our outdoor gear, I 'try' to buy at our local sport store, as I know the owners and they supported my business, but they are so expensive! I end up buying at the end of the year...(off season sales)
OT, but I live in a really small, MAINSTREAM, conservative town, and I don't have many choices involved in my shopping. I just recently came back from Vancouver, and British Columbia. I went to Salt Spring Island, I'm not sure the population, but it's NOT MUCH. I went to the grocery store,and was shocked to see items, that only our health food store carries, on the shelves. And I realized, how much my town has to grow SO MUCH.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

For food stuff:
farmer's market, local co-op, local coffee roaster FTO coffee only

Non-food: yard sales, thrift shops, online auctions, or get free, used items from friends and family

What I can't find used, I compromise in that area. For ex., we recently bought a tent from Eureka on line in their factory seconds, good price, but new and I am pretty sure it's a petroleum product made elsewhere... Sigh.


----------



## magnoliablue (Dec 29, 2002)

New Jersey in the summer is paradise from a produce perspective! I have two friends that are certified organic farmers, and I am at their roadside stands bright and early to get what is fresh. My one friend also has certified org eggs, but he just had to raise his price because feed has gone through the roof. So now he charges 3.00 a dozen...it is cheaper to go to the healthfood store now for them.









As for all the other things such as paper products and body care, etc.. I really like Trader Joes, though it is a 45 minute drive from me. I go there maybe once a month and stock up. The Whole Foods is right up the road from them, and i try to hit that too.

We have a local health food store that is great in a pinch, but they are a little more pricey than TJ's or WF's, so I only go there if I have to.

The one problem we have in this household is we are HUGE milk drinkers. And I cannot find organic milk under 3.50 a half gallon. We could easily go through a gallon every other day. That gets really pricey, so a few times I have bought non-organic to save money, and I really feel bad about that. I wish I knew of a way to save on that part of our food budget.

Clothing we go to Target more than anywhere else. Not the best choice, I know.
I also frequent the thrift stores and the consignment shops to supplement the kid's wardrobes... I slip them in their closets and they never notice







Also, yardsales are great for finding deals.


----------



## Gendenwitha (Apr 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magnoliablue*
The one problem we have in this household is we are HUGE milk drinkers. And I cannot find organic milk under 3.50 a half gallon. We could easily go through a gallon every other day. That gets really pricey, so a few times I have bought non-organic to save money, and I really feel bad about that. I wish I knew of a way to save on that part of our food budget.

Until i found out 3/4 of our household was allergic to milk we were huge milk drinkers too--especially me. It was one think I bought at Costco because price won out. I don't know where you're at, but we were/are thinking of getting a goat. Sounds crazy but they make great pets. I love goats, had them when I was a kid. I did all this research on these Nigerian Dwarf goats that are smaller, and don't produce as much milk as a milking goat, but would have produced more than enough for our family (1/2 of us can have goat's milk) and that's also what we put in my baby bottles when I'm not around to bf.

But you know how it goes... when you have the time you don't have the money, when you have the money you don't have the time... But I figure by the time we have our next baby I'll get one. Oh, and on another note, dh is the one who is NOT allergic to milk, but he can't have too much of it because he's lactose intollerant--BUT goat milk doesn't give him a problem. It's also naturally homogonized--still trying to research if there's any way to seperate it to make butter, and also wondering how hard it is to make goat cheese.

Oh... great link I found just now while looking up goat butter: http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milk-goatvscow.htm


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Milk prices were high this Spring (my parents farm, so I get this info.) and now have dropped, so maybe consumer prices for dairy products will come down as well. Unfortunately, this doesn't always happen!


----------

